# Sweet new Polaris SxS!



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

http://www.atvconnection.com/Features/Buyers_Guide/Polaris/2008-Polaris-Ranger-RZR.cfm

I like it! Looks like it's only 50" wide, should be legal for Mi trails. With the accessories that are sure to be available, will make a decent utility rig capable of some fun as well. Small bed but I bet accessories will make it more usefull.
I love the side by sides, but also wanted something that is trail legal...this may be a good compromise.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree Swamp, looks like a lot of fun......


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I wonder what price point they have set $12K?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Bottom of the link, MSRP: $9,999 (US), $13,999 (Canadian)


----------



## Serge (Feb 5, 2005)

This ought to be an awesome machine, if you believe the hype!


----------



## drake317 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not sure if it is legal, but either way it seems way to big for some of the tighter trails which are only cut to 48"


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

drake317 said:


> Not sure if it is legal, but either way it seems way to big for some of the tighter trails which are only cut to 48"


You are correct... Polaris states it is 50" wide and the law states must be "less than 50 inches in width." .... I guess you could have that 1" removed at a "chop Shop" :lol:


----------

